# Steam Summer Sale my ass - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Juli 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Steam Summer Sale my ass - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Steam Summer Sale my ass - Die PCGH-Redaktionskolumne


----------



## sfc (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hab nun auch diverse ältere Schätze bei Steam am modern, die ich tatsächhlich mal für 2 bis 5 Euro gekauft habe und bisher nie angepackt habe. Aber etwas wertigere Titel zocke ich normalerweise schon. KOmmt schon mal vor, dass die erst ein paar Wochen liegen, aber weglaufen tun die ja nicht. Bei der DOwnloadgeschwindigkeit habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme. Gestern habe ich zb Max Payne 3 in 4 Stunden geladen. Angesichts der Größe des Titels und einem eher schwankenden Wlan fand ich das völlig okay.


----------



## Frittenkalle (15. Juli 2012)

Also finde die Steam Dealz klasse, nette Games für wenig Geld. Aber dennoch manch angebliches Angebot ist keines.


----------



## TEAM_70335 (15. Juli 2012)

das ist mir auch so gegangen und diesen Summersale verpasse ich bewusst. auch weil es mich ärgert, das ich diese Spiele nicht spielen kann und umsonst dafür Geld ausgegeben habe.
Deshalb kaufe ich nur noch wenn ich weiss, das ich es auch spielen möchte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hab bisher nur ein einziges auf Steam gekauftes Spiel noch nicht gezockt, nämlich Alpha Protocol.


----------



## Myrkvidr (15. Juli 2012)

Der Artikel passt auch sehr gut auf mich - ich habe leider nur ziemlich wenig Zeit zum Zocken, bei Steam erwische ich mich allerdings immer wieder dabei, vor allem halbwegs aktuelle Titel, die rabattiert für unter 20,-€ angeboten werden, oder interessant klingende Indie-Titel in die Bibliothek zu überführen. Ich wollte sie ja immer schonmal anspielen und sie sind so günstig... 30-50% der Spiele beginne ich dann tatsächlich, zum Rest komme ich einfach nicht, gekauft habe ich sie trotzdem. Naja, immerhin ist es wenigstens gut für die Entwickler, vor allem die kleinen Indie-Studios


----------



## GoldenMic (15. Juli 2012)

Kann ich nicht so ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn ich nen Spiel schon 2 mal hab kauf ichs eben nicht nochmal. Was soll der Katzenjammer? 
Das mit dem Download ist natürlich wesentlich ärgerlicher und auch verständlich, kommt allerdings auch sehr auf den Einzelfall an. GTA 4 ist halt groß und je nach Leitung dauerts eben entsprechend lange. Die Server tun dann ihr übriges. Als ehemaliger DSL-Lite Kunde - 384 kbit/s - bilde ich mir ein zu wissen wovon ich da rede 

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem SummerSale ganz zufrieden. Ich hab AC Revelations und From Dust gekauft. Für AC Revelations hätte ich persönlich nicht nochmal den Vollpreis bezahlt weil ich weiß das es nach einmal durchspielen in der Ecke landet. Daher hab ich auch erst jetzt zugeschlagen. Und bei From Dust hätte ich auch nicht die 15€ bezahlt die es vorher gekostet hat, da mir das eben zuviel wäre für ein Spiel von dem ich noch nicht sagen kann obs mir wirklich gefällt. 
Mehr werde ich mir auch nicht holen, da ich damit erstmal wieder genug zu tun habe. Die CS-Go Beta kam ja auch sehr überraschend


----------



## beren2707 (15. Juli 2012)

Bei den SteamSales greift das ureigene Prinzip der Eigenverantwortung. Ist man verantwortungsbewusst genug, nur die Spiele zu kaufen, die man auch wirklich haben will? Oder greift man bloß zu, weil sie (vermeintlich) günstig sind? Wer sich dabei im Griff hat, kauft auch keinen Müll bzw. Titel, die lediglich "nice to have" sind und man nie gekauft hätte, wenn sie nicht mit verheißungsvollem "-75%"-Sticker versehen worden wären. Ich persönlich habe nur wenige Spiele in meiner Steam-Liste, die ich noch nie gespielt habe, aus einfachen Gründen:


Ricochet (war bei meiner im Laden gekauften Half Life Anthology nach Registrierung in Steam mit dabei, juckt mich nicht).
Half Life 2 Deathmatch (war beim im Laden gekauften HL2 dabei, kein Interesse).
Team Fortress 2 Beta (Spiele TF2 nicht mehr, wozu dann die Beta?).
Alan Wake's American Nightmare (frisch gestern gekauft, wird auf jeden Fall noch durchgezockt).
Dark Messiah: Multiplayer (der interessiert mich nicht, der Singleplayer ist lange durch).
Alle anderen Spiele (32 an der Zahl) habe ich teils mehrfach (durch)gespielt (allein CS 1.6 und CS:S kommen zusammen auf grob 2500-3000 Stunden). Es kommen zudem stetig neue hinzu; aber auch nur welche, die ich eh auf der Liste habe und auch wirklich spielen möchte. Alles andere wäre mMn Verschwendungssucht aus Unvermögen und der eigenen Unterordnung unter den Materialismus.


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. Juli 2012)

Ich kann das nicht so recht nachvollziehen. Wenn mir der Download zu lahm ist, wechsel ich den Server. Und dieses "kauf ich halt mal, ist ja billig" kenne ich auch nur bei Spielen, die mich vorher interessiert haben. Ich habe nur wenige Spiele nicht gespielt, meist die, die in den Packs mit dabei waren (DoD: S, HL2: DM, ein paar alte GTAs).
Man muss nun mal aufpassen, dass nur Spiele gekauft werden, die einen tatsächlich interessieren. Deswegen muss man aber nicht gleich den Sale meiden.


----------



## Toffelwurst (15. Juli 2012)

Das Kaufverhalten bei den Steamsales hat sehr viel mit Selbstdisziplin und dem richtig gelernten Umgang mit Geld zu tun. Dann kommt es auch nicht zu solchen Fällen -.-


----------



## Sam (15. Juli 2012)

Ich spiele nicht alle Spiele die ich dort kaufe, allerdings war das früher auch schon bei CD/DVD Versionen so, ist aber auch nicht so schlimm weil die Spiele billig sind, da kann man ruhig mal sowas machen und die Spielhersteller unterstützen.
Wenn man früher sich ein Spiel für Vollpreis nicht kaufen wollte hat man es kopiert, heute wartet man auf den den Steam Sale oder andere Billig Versionen und kauft es für einen Preis den es einem Wert ist.


----------



## Zsinj (15. Juli 2012)

Das eine oder andere Spiel hab ich auch schon mal beim sale "mit genommen" und dann lag es eben erst mal. 
Manchmal aus Nostalgiegründen manchmal einfach um es auszuprobieren. Bei 1-2€ probiert es sich leichter als bei 10€.

Das man nicht jeden Schrott braucht ist selbstverständlich. Gerade die ganzen Publisher (...) Collections finde ich etwas überflüssig. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen. 

Ich schau auch meist regelmäßig vorbei und wenn es mal was gibt wird auch mal zugeschlagen. Gerade Addons/DLCs sind mit reduziertem Preis recht attraktiv.


----------



## kadda67 (15. Juli 2012)

Was ein Unsinn. Was hat die Installation von GTA mit Steam zu tun? Nur  weil der Download etwas lange dauert wird dumm rumgeheult, weil den  Leuten die Geduld fehlt. Und dann beschreibt der Schreiber sich selbst als Deppen, weil er Spiele gekauft hat, die er am Ende nicht spielt. Dickes Kopfschütteln. Geld ausgeben soll gelernt sein.


----------



## PCGH_Reinhard (15. Juli 2012)

Alan Wake + DLCs + American Nightmare für nur 9 Euro. Wohoo!! Grad mit Kapitel 1 durch. 

Und bis zum 22. Juli gehts weiter. Mal sehen, was da noch alles kommt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2012)

Lol, hier wird wegen GTA4 gejammert. Ladet euch doch mal die 35GB von MP3 runter. Viel Spaß den Leuten, die sich MP3 auf Steam gekauft haben


----------



## Zsinj (15. Juli 2012)

kadda67 schrieb:


> Was ein Unsinn. Was hat die Installation von GTA mit Steam zu tun?


Eril nach der (etwas langwierigen) Installation der Account-DRM-Horror losgeht. Finde ich jedenfalls nachvollziehbar. 

Ich bekomme auch immer einen Hals wenn ich nach dem Steamkauf mich nochmal bei irgend so einem DRM-Dienst registrieren muss und nicht gleich loslegen darf. Das kostet zusätzlich Nerven, Zeit und ist absolut sinnlos.


----------



## timbo01 (15. Juli 2012)

Terraria für 1,49€
und
Brink Complete Pack für 5,99€

kann ich bis jetzt mein Eigen nennen 

Ich find den Summer Sale ne feine Sache. Da sind einige Schnäppchen dabei


----------



## Pffzzhh! (15. Juli 2012)

Also für mich gilt: Dito! Trotzdem kaufe ich gerne im Summer Sale oder auch irgendwelche Indie-Bundles, wobei ich auch nur zugreife, wenn mich ein Spiel zumindest etwas interessiert. Trotzdem habe ich viele Spiele durch Pakete, die mich nie interessiert haben, oder billige Spiele, die ich nach dem Ausprobieren doch nicht mehr so toll fand.
Ich denke aber, dass man es bei ein paar Euro verschmerzen kann, immerhin kaufe ich dafür praktisch kein Spiel zum Vollpreis, sondern warte immer auf solche Schnäppchen. Es gibt vielleicht alle zwei Jahre ein Spiel, auf das ich mich so sehr freue, dass ich es gleich haben muss. Letzte Fälle: Portal2 & Diablo3.

Meine Sammlung ist dadurch auch weit im dreistelligen Bereich, und ich habe auch 50% nicht oder kaum gespielt. Dafür habe ich für die gesamte Sammlung auch deutlich weniger als 1.000 Euro bezahlt, dafür aber schon viele tausend Stunden Spielspaß gehabt. Auf diese Art und Weise habe ich einfach die Möglichkeit viel mehr auszuprobieren. Jedoch merke ich auch immer wieder, dass einige Spiele einfach in dieser Masse untergehen und deshalb auch keine echte Chance bekommen. Aber es unterstützt meinen vielfältigen Geschmack bei Spielen.

Wem geht es genauso?


----------



## Xtreme RS (15. Juli 2012)

Dirt 3 bei Steam super sonder Hyper Sommer Deal mit 50 % Rabatt nur noch 24,99 €
Dirt 3 bei Amazon auf Datenträger 13,02 € 

Also nicht zuschlagen sondern vergleichen. 

Bei mir sind von 10 Steam-Spielen 4 installiert, gezockt wird im moment DayZ also genutzt werden letztendlich 2 Spiele.
Liegt aber einfach daran, dass die Spiele nach dem X-Mal zocken langweilig geworden sind.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juli 2012)

_Ich wage die These, dass durchschnittlich 50 Prozent der Spiele, die  Menschen auf Steam kaufen, nicht gespielt werden. Und? Wie ist es bei  Ihnen? 


_
*Hust* Ich bin da wohl eines der Extrembeispiele. Ich pflege seit jeher Spiele wie blöd zu sammeln (knapp 1.400 Titel über alle Systeme weg liegen im Regal), daher nähert sich während dem diesjährigen Summer Sale auch mein Steam-Account nun schon gefährlich nahe der 1.000er Grenze, und ich muss offen zugeben: Ich hab noch keine 100 Spiele via Steam wirklich gespielt. Grösstenteils traurigerweise aus massivem Zeitmangel, aber es kommen auch noch andere Faktoren hinzu (bei älteren Titeln besitze ich z.B. oft schon die Retail-Version, da ich Steam aber komfortabler finde, hol ich mir die Titel bei Gelegenheit noch mal für kleines Geld via Steam) ...

Trotzdem bereue ich die Käufe keineswegs. Nicht nur der E-Peen-Faktor ist ungemein, sondern das Geld tut jetzt auch nicht wirklich weh ... 100 Schleifchen oder auch gerne mehr für etliche dutzen sehr gute Spiele sind schliesslich immer noch ein verdammt guter Deal, auch wenn man nur wenige davon wirklich spielen wird, man hat sie dann zumindest legal auf Halde und kann sie je nach Bedarf mal spielen. Als Nerd ist man eh ganz andere Kosten gewohnt, ein neues High-End Grafikkärtchen z.B.,oder 'ne weitere SSD ... man könnte an der Stelle auch argumentativ klar machen, dass man wiederum viel mehr Geld "verschwendet", wenn man Spiele zum Erstverkaufstag (vor-)bestellt, da diese ja eh einem enormen Wertverlust schon nach wenigen Monaten unterliegen, und das Zuschlagen bei Sales einen insgesamt günstiger kommt (gut, oder man ist blöd genug und macht beides, siehe *diesen* Depp hier ... ).


PCGH_Reinhard schrieb:


> Alan Wake + DLCs + American Nightmare für nur 9 Euro. Wohoo!! Grad mit Kapitel 1 durch.
> 
> Und bis zum 22. Juli gehts weiter. Mal sehen, was da noch alles kommt.


 Ebend. Sehr viel billiger gehts net, und wenn der Staub sich mal verzogen hat, und die Jäger ihre Downloadbeute auf der Platte haben, dann stimmen auch die Downlaodraten wieder, die lasten abseits des Sale-Irrsins meine 50 MBit nämlich voll aus, da ist jedwedes Spiel in 30-45min auf der Platte (gut, Klopper wie GTA IV Complete dauern knapp über 'ne Stunde ...), was dann wieder der grosse Vorteil von Steam ist: In der Zeit geht man was futtern, und das Spiel wäre direkt spielbereit (Registrierungsirrsinn wie bei GTA IV mal ausgenommen xD).


----------



## 3mbryoyo (15. Juli 2012)

Hab kein Steam und hatte nicht vor das zu ändern.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juli 2012)

Du verpasst was (billige, und einfach zu beziehende Spiele). : P


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Juli 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Du verpasst was (billige, und einfach zu beziehende Spiele). : P


 
Nicht nur das!
Viele gute Spiele setzen mittlerweile Steam einfach vorraus!


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juli 2012)

Yep, z.B. Skyrim, Civ 5 <3 (beide btw grad noch mal extra im Angebot, Civ nur noch 30 min. ^^).


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Du verpasst was (billige, und einfach zu beziehende Spiele). : P


 
Manche von uns sind halt standhaft und beugen sich nicht der DRM-Diktatur - ich gehöre allerdings nicht zu den Tapferen


----------



## TempestX1 (15. Juli 2012)

Und wenn die Server down/überlastet sind funktioniert noch nichtmal der Offline Modus


----------



## Decrypter (15. Juli 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Manche von uns sind halt standhaft und beugen sich nicht der DRM-Diktatur - ich gehöre allerdings nicht zu den Tapferen


 
Wohl wahr....
Jeglicher DRM verseuchter Kram wird gnadenlos links liegen gelassen. Da kann der Kram noch so billig sein.
Hat auch seine Vorteile...man spart dadurch ne Menge Kohle.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. Juli 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Server down/überlastet sind funktioniert noch nichtmal der Offline Modus


 Lol?!

Kapp einfach kurz deine Internetverbindung und starte den Steam Client, dann bietet er dir den Offline Modus von alleine an.


----------



## Singler (15. Juli 2012)

Zitat: "Provokante Headline, werden Sie jetzt denken, und es ist meine volle Absicht!"

Provokant? Nein... Aufmerksamkeits-erheischend, tendenziös womöglich, auf jeden Fall aber  Page-Impressions/Ad-Impressions-fördernd oder schlicht: bewusst Leserverhalten manipulierend, aber nicht provokativ.


----------



## Medcha (15. Juli 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Manche von uns sind halt standhaft und beugen sich nicht der DRM-Diktatur


 Na, super. Das sind die wahren Helden im Jahre 2012. Das ist keine DRM-Diktatur, sondern die sich immer mehr zeigende Fratze des Kapitalismus(die kommerzielle Nutzung von personenbezogenen Daten ist halt ein Teil des MArketing und damit des großen Ks). Kohle machen um JEDEN Preis! Und unsere Helden glauben, dass das unser Unheil ist - na dann.

Ich habe am Anfang auch auf den Mist gehört und mich verunsichern lassen, aber mittlerweile funktioniert mein Gehirn wieder und es ist doch klar, dass das alles schon lange läuft. Ich hatte mal einen top seriösen Job(Fa., die sehr viel bundesweite Werbung macht!), da hab ich permanent "Kunden" belogen, die mich verwundert fragten, woher wir denn deren neue Adresse haben - nix Nachsendeauftrag. Na, von Adresshändlern, der Post z.B.! Die Politiker ermöglichen durch ihre Gesetze einfach nur eine Vereinfachung der Kohlemacherei. Da ist DRM doch schon längst ein alter Hut(Wollte gestern alte CDs rippen, ging nicht - DRM). Seit 15 JAhren ist das der kommerzgeilen Menschheit egal, aber wegen Steam und Origin ist wieder Aufregung...

PS: Mal sehen, wenn einer vorm Himmelstor steht und seine Bewerbung da abgibt und der Lebenslauf vom Lieben Gott gecheckt wird, dann ist man mit der Energiesparlampe und der Verweigerung von DRM aber ganz weit vorne. Da müssen sogar die Zeugen aufpassen, dass nicht einer 144.000 Plätze im Himmel anders weitig vergeben werden.


----------



## TempestX1 (15. Juli 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Lol?!
> 
> Kapp einfach kurz deine Internetverbindung und starte den Steam Client, dann bietet er dir den Offline Modus von alleine an.


Nein, dann verlangt er eine Internetverbindung damit ich in den Offlinemodus gehen kann und das obwohl Benutzername und PW gespeichert sind.



Medcha schrieb:


> (Wollte gestern alte CDs rippen, ging nicht - DRM).


Aber nur wenn man ein Microsoft Betriebssystem benutzt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. Juli 2012)

Singler schrieb:


> Zitat: "Provokante Headline, werden Sie jetzt denken, und es ist meine volle Absicht!"
> 
> Provokant? Nein... Aufmerksamkeits-erheischend, tendenziös womöglich, auf jeden Fall aber  Page-Impressions/Ad-Impressions-fördernd oder schlicht: bewusst Leserverhalten manipulierend, aber nicht provokativ.


 
Bei dir hat letzteres bestens funktioniert. 

Zum Triple-S: Meine diesjährige Ausbeute besteht bislang nur aus _Half-Life: Source_ – aber nur wegen *dieser Grafikmod*. Das restliche Kauffeld ist sehr gemischt, aber ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, dass man eher sammelt als spielt.  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Singler (15. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei dir hat letzteres bestens funktioniert.



Stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Idefix Windhund (15. Juli 2012)

Hard Reset für 3,37€ rum. Stand eh auf meiner "Will haben" Liste. Bei über 4GB lief der Strom durstige Spiele PC eben die Nacht durch. Habe ich gegenüber 28€ bei Amazon trotzdem viel gut gemacht. Da stören mich die paar Eurocent pro kWh auch nicht.  Allerdings habe ich nun 2 Level durch gespielt, und seit dem habe ich den Spiele PC nur mal kurz angeschaltet um meine Videos und Bilder auf die HDD zu sichern. Und nächste Woche bin ich arbeiten. Wird auch nix zum Zocken. Aber dann nächstes We. 

Hätte ich gewartet, wäre es teurer geworden, dann wäre ich erst beleidigt mit mir selbst gewesen weil ich nicht zugeschlagen habe. Allerdings habe ich noch andere Spiele auf meiner Liste, doch trotz 50% und mehr Rabatt sehe ich nicht ein alles auf einmal zu kaufen, komme mit keinen Spiel weiter weil mir die Zeit fehlt, und irgendwann gibt es das Spiel bei Amazon oder so noch billiger, aber dann gleich mit Datenträger, Heftchen, DVD Hülle. Ich muss nicht alles auf einmal haben. Kann auch immer nur ein Spiel spielen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2012)

Anno 2070 für 30 gekauft und was ist? Uplay-Konto erstellen geht nicht -.- Leckt mich an meinem A*****@ Ubischrott!


----------



## Klarostorix (15. Juli 2012)

Ich finde die Kolumne seht passend, obwohl ich (noch?) nicht in Kategorie gehöre, die der Verfasser beschreibt. Bis zum Sale hatte ich nur wenige Spiele auf Steam (L4D2, Supreme Commander 2, Skyrim, Portal) und habe bisher auch alle gezockt, von etwa 10 Stunden (Portal) bis hin zu fast 200 Stunden (Skyrim) ist da eine große Bandbreite vertreten. Nun erlebe ich meinen ersten Sale und kaufe hauptsächlich alte (G)Oldies wie SW:KOTOR (2,49€), Half Life Complete (9,24€), sowie ein paar neuere Spiele, die aber auch nicht teuer sind: Trine 1+2 (3,99€), Portal 2 (3,74€) und The Binding of Isaac + DLC (1,98). Diese Spiele werde ich alle durchspielen, da ich auch nur Spiele kaufe, die mich interessieren (Trine habe ich schon die Beta gemocht, SW:KOTOR gehört wie HL-Complete zu den Spielen, die ich schon länger im AUge hatte, Portal 1 war schon großartig und The Binding of Isaac habe ich auf Empfehlung eines Freundes gekauft). Nun warte ich noch auf BFBC2 als Angebot und vielleicht noch ein schönes Strategiespiel dazu. Ein Limit, was Ausgaben betrifft, habe ich mir dabei festgelegt, damit man nicht in den "Schnäppchenrausch" verfällt


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe noch auf einen Deal für Deus Ex HR. Und vielleicht noch C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3... hab mir vor kurzem C&C3 gekauft und bin wieder angefixt ^^


----------



## BabaYaga (16. Juli 2012)

Klar ist das jagen und sammeln aber da steh ich auch zu. 
Hab mir auch Dinge wie Hexen, Heretic & Co für 1,50 oder so geholt bei Deals wo ich genau wusste das ichs eventuell gar nicht mehr wieder spielen werde.
Ich möchte sie aber in der Sammlung haben und den Developern damit auch zeigen das ich solche Spiele unterstütze. Klar jeden Schund kauft man da nicht aber so Spiele wo man schon mal paar zu Dos-Zeiten hunderte Stunden reingebuttert hat... meine Güte 2 Euro oO *g*.

Das übrigens die Downloadserver ab und an mal schlapp machen bei so extremen Aktionen sollte nicht weiter verwunderlich sein.
Wobei ich die letzten 2 Tage sicher an die 25-30 GB gezogen habe und das lief meistens am Anschlag ohne weitere Probleme


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (16. Juli 2012)

Gerade mal die Kommentare überflogen. Ich seh schon, manch einer gibt seinen Humor beim Login ins Forum ab.


----------



## Rolk (16. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Gerade mal die Kommentare überflogen. Ich seh schon, manch einer gibt seinen Humor beim Login ins Forum ab.


 
Im Prinzip hast du ja mit allem Recht. Für manch Einen war da wohl doch zu viel "schwarzseherei" in der Kolumne.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

Ja eben. Ich konnte da bis auf die Überschrift wenig humorvolles finden.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Juli 2012)

Wie? Habe ich etwa ein Update verpasst? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggXmKPMaHMo


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (16. Juli 2012)

Manch einer hat das Konzept einer Kolumne auch nicht verstanden. Bitte mal bei Wiki nachschauen. Das ist meine Meinung, nicht die der Allgemeinheit und nicht eure. Meine.  Da bringt es nullkommanix darüber zu diskutieren, ob das jetzt richtig oder falsch ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

Warum gibt es dann nen Thread dazu? Dann verstehe ich das System nicht. Wenn wir nicht zur Kolummne diskutieren sollen brauchen wir auch keinen Thread


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (16. Juli 2012)

Ihr könnt hier machen was ihr wollt (im Rahmen der Regeln).


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

Hatte mich eben nur grade gewundert warum du dich so ausgedrückt hast. Entweder ihr macht ne Kolummne und wir können dazu diskutieren - ob es euch nun passt oder nicht - oder ihr sperrt die Kommentarfunktion gleich. Sich dann aber über Kommentare aufzuregen finde ich.."naja".


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (16. Juli 2012)

Ich hoff' nur, dass Steam nicht abgeschaltet wird, bevor ich Zeit hatte, das ganze Zeug durchzuspielen.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

Das ist natürlich eine berechtigte Angst.


----------



## Rolk (16. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich hoff' nur, dass Steam nicht abgeschaltet wird, bevor ich Zeit hatte, das ganze Zeug durchzuspielen.


 
Da ist was dran, aber wenigstens braucht man keine Demos mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (16. Juli 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hatte mich eben nur grade gewundert warum du dich so ausgedrückt hast. Entweder ihr macht ne Kolummne und wir können dazu diskutieren - ob es euch nun passt oder nicht - oder ihr sperrt die Kommentarfunktion gleich. Sich dann aber über Kommentare aufzuregen finde ich.."naja".



Ich reg mich doch nicht auf. Hier regen sich viel mehr Leute auf, weil ich eine andere Meinung hab als sie. Die meinen dann, ich hätte sie nicht alle.  Können sie gerne meinen, aber ich ändere deswegen meine Meinung nicht.  Darauf sollte es hinauslaufen.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Juli 2012)

Die Kommentare in denen steht "Der Auto hat sie doch nicht alle" hab ich gezielt überlesen. Auf sowas sollte man gar nicht eingehen


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (16. Juli 2012)

Ist eine weise Entscheidung, sowas gezielt zu überlesen.


----------



## Heady978 (16. Juli 2012)

Tja jedem seine Meinung. Auch wenn ich die Kolumne ebenfalls nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann, ist das natürlich kein Grund drauf los zu bashen.

Für mich sind die Steam-Sales, egal ob Summer-Sale, Weihnachten, Ostern oder sonst was, wirklich Gold wert. Ich hab da Schätze gefunden, die ich sonst vermutlich nie probiert hätte, weil ich sie nicht kannte oder weil die Wertungen der Presse recht niedrig waren.

Ganz vorne dabei sind:
- X3:Terran Conflict - Nie ran getraut, aber dann bei nem 10er seinerzeit gedacht "Naja im schlimmsten Fall haste 10 Euro in den Sand gesetzt". Nach gut 250 Stunden Spielzeit, kann ich vermutlich nicht mit Rolk mithalten, würde aber schon sagen, dass sich der 10er gelohnt hat und X3:AP wurde dann direkt zum Release gekauft. Der Entwickler kanns also auch kaum besser haben.
- Defense Grid - gut 110 Spielstunden für seinerzeit 10 statt 20 Euro. Vorher kannte ich TowerDefense nur als Browserspiel und dachte da kann kaum was besseres kommen ... DG2 ist fest eingeplant.
- BurnOut Paradise - rund 40 Stunden für 3,75 Euro und nochmal 50 Stunden, die mein Neffe damit bei mir gezockt hat
- Legend of Grimrock - ganz aktuell für 6 Taler und schon 6 Stunden gezockt und es werden sicher noch mehr. Über eine Downloadzeit von 20min würde ich mich jetzt auch nicht beschweren.

Natürlich gibt es auch negative Erfahrungen, z.B. Red Alert 3 und NfS Undercover, beide glaube ich für 3,75 Euro und bei beiden hab ich nach 2h aufgegeben. Spielspass kam für mich da nicht wirklich auf, aber bei Spielen aus dem Sale kann man das verschmerzen. (Das ist übrigens auch nur meine persönliche Meinung. Sicher gibts auch Leute, die mit diesen Spielen Spass haben.  )

In den 130 Spielen inkl. Addons sind nur 3 in meiner Liste die ich nie gespielt habe, aber definitiv noch spielen werde. Sanctum, Mass Effect 1 und Dead Space. Alles andere was keine Spielzeit in der Statistik hat, wurde von mir schon gespielt, bevor es die Statistik gab oder ist Basis für ein Addon. 

Wenn man also trotz Sale diszipliniert bleibt, kann man da echt Spass dran haben. Mir ist auch klar, dass das natürlich eine große Marketing-Masche von Valve ist und die Jungs das machen, um damit Geld zu verdienen, schließlich wolln die auch nicht umsonst arbeiten. Aber als Spieler habe ich ja auch was davon und kann eigentlich nur sagen: Danke Valve!


----------



## Knäcke (17. Juli 2012)

Es ist aber so schwer bei den vielen tollen Angeboten diszipliniert zu bleiben 

Ich habe vom letzten und vorletzten und... Verkauf noch einige Spiele bei denen ich das Intro noch nicht kenne


----------



## Klarostorix (17. Juli 2012)

Knäcke schrieb:


> Es ist aber so schwer bei den vielen tollen Angeboten diszipliniert zu bleiben
> 
> Ich habe vom letzten und vorletzten und... Verkauf noch einige Spiele bei denen ich das Intro noch nicht kenne


 
Da hast du voll und ganz recht


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich hoff' nur, dass Steam nicht abgeschaltet wird, bevor ich Zeit hatte, das ganze Zeug durchzuspielen.


 So, wie der Rubel bei Valve schon seit Jahren rollt .... eher nicht, keine Sorge. Und selbst wenn gibts da 'nen Notfallplan, der alle Spiele "unlocked" und ohne Steam spielbar macht, zwecks Speicherung auf Retailmedien vor der Abschaltung. 

Wir haben Gabe Newell schliesslich so schon zum (geschätzten) Milliardär gemacht ...


----------



## mephimephi (17. Juli 2012)

ich find die Steam Aktionen immer super, da glüht die Kreditkarte manchmal förmlich


----------



## Raketenjoint (22. Juli 2012)

Mal eine Frage. Bei der PCGH 08/2012 wurde das Spiel Torchlight beigelegt. Beim Steam Summer Sale gibt es dieses für 3,74€. Zudem steht auf der Steam Seite, dass die Cloud unterstützt wird. Da ich momentan immer wieder den PC gewechselt habe, bin ich froh dass es sie gab. Steam sei dank habe ich keinen Spielstand von meinen 62 Spielen verloren. Aber nun zur eigentlichen Frage:
Kann ich das Spiel von der PCGH 08/2012 bei Steam aktivieren?
Ich musste nach etwas googeln ernüchternd feststellen, dass das normalerweise nicht geht? Habt ihr vielleicht Tipps. Im Notfall kaufe ich es mir halt noch einmal.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (22. Juli 2012)

Torchlight ist kein Steamworks-Titel, soll heisen: Der "Zwang" zur Registrierung des Steams entfällt, umgekehrt heisst das aber auch, dass man woanders gekaufte Keys bei Steam nicht einfügen kann . warum sollte Valve einem hier auch ihren Service anbieten, wo sie doch kein Geld dafür gesehen haben?! Lediglich via Steam gekaufte Lizenzen von Torchlight lassen sich bei Steam auch nutzen, und so von Steam Cloud etc. profitieren.
Ich - versuche es zumindest, sollte den Thread mal aktuell halten und weiter dran zu arbeiten - habe hier 'nen Thread, wo ich alle Steamworks-Titel aufzulisten gedenke, um Klarheit zu schaffen welches Spiel man bei Steam aktivieren kann, und welches nicht.


TempestX1 schrieb:


> Nein, dann verlangt er eine Internetverbindung  damit ich in den Offlinemodus gehen kann und das obwohl Benutzername und  PW gespeichert sind.


 Das ist - pardon - Schwachsinn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Offline-Modus funktioniert *IN DER REGEL*. 

Man muss seine Login-Daten als Auto-Login im Client hinterlassen, und  mindestens einmal per Hand im Offline-Modus gewesen sein, dann bietet  einem der Client bei plötzlich gekappter Internetverbindung automatisch  den Offline-Modus an. Bugs kommen ab und zu dabei ganz selten mal vor,  vorkurzem gabs für deutsche User ausserdem mal einen mehrstündigen  Ausfall aufgrund der Asynchronität der Login-Daten auf einem  korrumpierten Server von Valve und den lokal gespeicherten Daten in den  Clients, was dazu führte, das bei Online-Einwahl im eigenen Client die  Daten als falsch geflaged wurden, was darin resultierte, das weder On-  noch Offline-Modus ab da funktionierte. Der Fehler war allerdings wenig  später behoben, und nach einer Online-Verbindung mit Steam ging auch der  Offline-Modus wieder.


----------

